# casey anthony



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

she went free?!?!? wtf???


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Everyone on Facebook is posting something about this... what happend?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

they said shes not guilty for killing her daughter only guilty for lieing to the police which is nothing in the state of florida.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

why did she kill her daughter?


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

speedman said:


> they said shes not guilty for killing her daughter only guilty for lieing to the police which is nothing in the state of florida.


 She should get the electric chair!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

neither side, defense nor prosecution, could provide substantial proof of what happened. there was no certain cause of death, no when, where or how. guilty or not the girl shouldnt be found guilty. im not siding with her, god knows if she did it, she should get punished, but without proof, no one will ever know what exactly happened. and with it being a death penalty case....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just remember in the End we will all be judged accordingly........... That's all that really matters.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

very true. and if she DID do it she has to live with it for the rest of her life.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> very true. and if she DID do it she has to live with it for the rest of her life.


exactly.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah if she did do it and has to live with it i dont think it will bother her since it didnt bother her the whole month her kid was missing when she was dancing and drinking with friends..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

When they should the family videos of her playing and the horrible pics of the grave site she never looked remorsed so I doubt she has the heart to care n let it eat at here. If I was to go through the loss of my son in the sort of manner and I didn't do it like she claims I still wouldn't b able to hold back the emotion and tears. She was not meant to b a mother if all this could happen and not bother her. My son is my life and it kills me that there is people in this world that doesn't know what that feeling to love a child is like


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Just remember in the End we will all be judged accordingly........... That's all that really matters.



you are correct sir :agreed:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Just remember in the End we will all be judged accordingly........... That's all that really matters.





The Kid said:


> you are correct sir :agreed:


To follow this line of thinking... why not let all of the prisoners out of jail to roam the streets, because HEY...what's the point of a judicial system if God is the only one to judge each and every one of us. 

I believe she's guilty but I blame the idiot prosecutors for not proving their case.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That was not the point I was trying to make, and your comment doesnt even deserve a rebuttle.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

speedman said:


> yeah if she did do it and has to live with it i dont think it will bother her since it didnt bother her the whole month her kid was missing when she was dancing and drinking with friends..


x2. - They have several times shown pics of her out partying 4 days after the little girl actually went "missing". - Then the defense arguement was that she accidentally drown in a pool and she was scared so she tried to hide what happened. - WTF? So, according to her defense, the little girl drown, she tried to cover it up, but was out partying/having a good time within a few days????????????????????

Beig the father of a 1 year old little girl, I won't even begin to say what I would do to this piece of trash........


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's no doubt if she went to jail, the other women would most likely kill her before a year was up. It seems to happen a lot. It's usually why they dont put cases like that in regular jail they put them in solitary area's... I dont at all agree with her going free, she should be locked up no doubt. For life. But that's not what was decided, and there's nothing any of us can really do about it. We weren't on the jury. Which was why I made the comment I made earlier about her being Judged by the Ultimate Judge in the end... yeah it sucks that she is out stark free but, remember that "Judge not lest ye be judged." and "all will stand before the King on judgement day." That's all I was saying... Justice might not have been served here & now... but it will be, for her For all of us, Myself included.


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Its a sad day in america when a mother can kill her little girl and get away with it, but its not what you know its what you can prove. Its not right but thats how our judicial system works.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

I live here in Florida. Pretty much everyone is talking about this case. What kills me is that almost everyone is of the same opinion in that she is guilty but there wasn't enough evidence to prove it. Well if theres not enough evidence to prove it, then how do you come up with she's guilty? Popular opinion? Media opinion? Personal emotions because an inocent little girl died? You can't convict someone on opinions or emotions, only proof. Her actions and emotions that where displayed when her child went missing may be questionable, but you can't judge and convict someone on thier emotional behavior. If you could, a lot more of us would be in jail. The world isn't black and white. It's very gray. People react to things in different ways. Here in my county in the past 2 years, 2 people that spent over 20 years in jail, where found guilty of murder, with not enough and cercumstantial evidence, have been found inncent through DNA and let free. Is this what we are comming to as a legal system in this country? So quick to condem because it's the popular opinion? Thats how innocent people spend 20+ years in jail. You people that say she deserves to die, I only ask why? Is there something you know about the case that no one eles knows?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I heard a very good quote today. "id rather see a guilty person go free than a free person claimed guilty and sentenced to a wrongful death because of circumstantial evidence" just some food for thought.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ good quote.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

camo650 & greenkitty make good points. - As for evidence, just as with the OJ trial, I'm sure the media has seen more than what was allowed to be shown in court to the jurors. 

As camo brought up, my main issue is how she acted in the *over 1 month that the little girl was missing before being reported*. She was not the slightest bit grief stricken or remorseful. No, that does not mean she's guilty of murdering the little girl, it just means that she should never have had custody of her in the first place. 

I would really hope to see charges brought up against her of child neglect. Prison terms or not, at the very least she needs to be declared an un-fit mother along with having lied to police to cover up the little girls death/dissappearance.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guilty or not, she has a sad life ahead of her. Either the knowledge of doing this will eat away at her or society with it's pre-concieved and media distorted opinion, will make life miserable for her. As for me I didn't keep up with this BS because I honestly am sick of seeing this type of media attention. It's sad that a child lost her life and I guarantee you it won't be the last. This place we call America is full of idiots and psycho's.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Basically the way I see it, she even got paid to murder her child. She will be rolling in dough when the movie and books come out. Her family was getting hundreds of thousands just for pics of Caylee. Couldnt prove she did, I just would of liked to see how she would of proved she didnt without all the legality.. We need some southern justice. Sad day in Florida.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

i think the whole d*** family needs to be tried and convicted from what i gather they all had a hand in it. 2 of the biggest cases that have gone on for years and been lost because of unamerican people filling the jury seats. send that chick over here to mississippi and she woulda been convicted along with her parents and they all woulda got the death penalty. i dont believe the same thing that have been mentioned already im a firm believer in 2 wrongs do make a right and im not satisfied until justice and the right thing is done. no i cant prove she and she only did it but theres enough evidence to try that whole family. this is what america is coming to and people are supporting it we have an unamerican pres putting the us in more debt everyday and a family of murderes getting let free. wow! honestly if you can get 30 yrs for murder and serve 15 and get let out vs selling dope 100 yards away from a school and be put away for 50 years somthings wrong. i believe in the death penalty and dont agree with my tax dollars paying to have rapist, murders, child molesters etc etc live in prison. kill em society doesnt need them. buddy of mine told me he'd hate to see the world when his kid is his age and i agree with him youll have to sit on your front pourch with a gun in your lap just to survive the way things are goin.

either way nothing we can do about it thats just my vent, and i know shell get what she deserves when shes let free... This is not a shot at anyone thats already replied to this thread its my opinion i can have one


----------

